

Show HN: FullStack360 – Dribbble for Software Developers - reddog9287

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fullstack360.com
I am working on this site. The idea behind the FullStack360 is to be a sort of Dribbble for software developers where coders and programmers can post projects that they are working on. Other products like LinkedIn don&#x27;t offer an adequate place for devs to post their projects and get attention from recruiters and other non-tech people.<p>Also, I am having a meetup with my friend at the Hive55 coworking space on April 2nd from 7:00pm to 9:00pm. We will showcase two or three projects selected from this site. If you are in the NYC area and would like to present your project to my meetup group (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;Full-Stack-iOS-Development-Group), submit your project to this site and I will contact you directly. I plan on doing these meetups 2x a month or so. Thanks.<p>edit: the search bar doesn&#x27;t work yet.
======
onion2k
The beauty of Dribbble (in my opinion) and the reason it works well is because
designers _don 't_ show off entire projects - it's a just little bit of what
they're working on that's delightful to see and quite inspiring.

The same could work for software on the front-end certainly (sort of like
codepen.io or jsfiddle), but I'm less sure it'd work for the code behind
entire projects - there's not much 'quick hit' inspiration looking through a
repo.

------
sergiotapia
The font is so light against the background and incredibly thin. What is this
fixation with having light, thin fonts? They looks horrible! I always have to
battle my designer brother about this. :P

[http://i.imgur.com/8hCh31J.png](http://i.imgur.com/8hCh31J.png)

~~~
TheFullStack
I think it's just a matter of taste. To say they look "horrible" is a stretch
isn't it? I mean, you are the only person who brought up and I showed it to
somewhere around 50 people - most of whom are strangers with no concern for my
feelings.

~~~
izolate
I'm going to agree with him and say ultra thin font weights are ugly
(subjective) and hard to read (objective).

They're good for a heading, but as the body font? Crazy talk.

~~~
TheFullStack
ok, I guess that makes two people now. So what's a better color in the context
of fullstack360.com? Maroon? Navy Blue?

~~~
izolate

      body { font-weight: 500; }

------
ScottWhigham
[http://www.fullstack360.com/](http://www.fullstack360.com/)

Clickable

I don't understand what "Top posts" are in relation to your goals - they just
seem to be rather random links to other web URLs.

~~~
TheFullStack
The top posts are just interesting news stories skimmed from HN. Full
disclosure: I worked on the site with reddog9287.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Okay, I see that now. I don't understand the inclusion of it though - the main
thing that will happen by including a list of "interesting news stories" would
be that the user leaves your site quicker b/c they found something
interesting. It's an odd choice IMO - if someone wants "news" links, they
already know where to go find those, no? By putting it prominently on your
home page, you've decreased your focus as a "Dribbble for software devs" and
made it "The left side of our page is Dribbbble-like, and the right-side is
where you can find some cool links." Which is fine - just understand that you
are diminishing your brand/impact when you do that.

------
orliesaurus
Github?

